# small or big problem?



## thomasc10 (Aug 17, 2008)

Engine service soon lite on. Can anyone suggest what to do, thanks.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

What year? I presume you are asking about the 740.

Service indicator light is a reminder to pay BMW many $$$ for an Inspection 1 or 2.

Check engine is an emission system fault and either can be $pendy or a great incentive to do some DIY.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Yup, tell us more. Year, model, miles, and which lights you mean...

Service indicator lights - green, yellow, red bars















Service Interval Light System post

The Check Engine light or Service Engine Soon light is different, in red in this E46 example:









edit: I saw your other post... 1999 740i? Run the car to AutoZone and ask them to check the SES light code. They should be able to tell you the name of the error and some possible solutions, then you can look it up on-line for any specific to BMW concerns. Looks like there are a couple AutoZones in Lacey, plus Olympia, Yelm, and Tumwater...


----------



## thomasc10 (Aug 17, 2008)

*engine service soon lite*

The car I'm talking about is a 1999 740iL, with 102.000 miles. The engine service soon lite is on the left display on the dash.


----------

